
Why Aren't Porn Stars Paid More? - bjonathan
http://bigthink.com/ideas/38197
======
bediger
I t seems to me that the author of this article hasn't thought through the
issues, and has some _serious_ misconceptions. For instance: "the range of
skills required by mainstream actors" seems quite naive. What about Keanu
Reeves, who always always always plays the same character? One could go on at
length about such actors: Burt Reynolds, Don Knotts, Patrick Swayze...

The author does come to the correct conclusion: remove copyright protection
for Hollywood for increased social good.

My own, totally unsupported by evidence thought is that the porn movie
industry gets used for money laundering. It's possible for criminal
organizations to funnel many small amounts (some from each "soldier" each day)
through on-line porn sites and CCBILL card processing. The small amount per
transaction doesn't raise any banking-law flags. In aggregate, there's a ton
of money to take out, and it's at least nominally "clean" money, unlike the
small amounts put in.

